# Riser length



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

Looking to get a hoyt satori riser. I'm trying to pick between a 17" or 19" riser. My local bow shop has a very nice section of traditional bows but all they stock the satori in is 17" length risers. I'm leaning toward the 19" but the local bow shop owner keeps suggestion the 17" and going with long limbs instead of medium limbs. Most of my deer hunting right now is from a treestand with a short compound bow. So I'm still not sure what overall length recurve bow I should be looking for. Thank you for the help and info.


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

my draw length is 27.5"


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

19 for me.
But I am not you.You can make it 60/62 or 64 .
Best is to shoot both risers side by side if possible.


----------



## Tim Delf (Jul 6, 2016)

If you have not tried a CD Archery WF19, you owe it to yourself to at least try one before you buy. They are an exceptionally good shooting riser.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

19" riser and medium limbs. The 27.5" draw length indicates medium limbs and a longer bow will tend to be more stable and easier to shoot.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Midnight, you're getting good advice on here. The longer risers are generally easier to shoot, and more stable. It's so tempting to get a short bow for hunting, because most folks are in a blind or a tree stand. Trouble is when shooting a paper target 20 yards away, you'll notice the accuracy difference immediately. I think a guy should shoot the longest outfit you can put up with. I own a couple 58 inch bows for hunting in tighter spots, but between the hunting weight poundage, and the light short outfit being less stable, it just frustrates me after shooting a more forgiving outfit. I killed my buck with a 21 inch tradtech trident riser, and long 40 lb limbs, with the tiller bolts cranked down. This made roughly 42-44lbs on the fingers, and 66 inches overall. This bow is easy for me to shoot well, but a pain in some areas that don't have much room to use it. Lunger


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Somebody's probably going to argue that a short bow is just great at hunting distances with plenty of practice, and they wouldn't be really wrong. I just like really having a bunch of confidence in knowing I have the accuracy for a tougher shot if needed. Turns out that the buck I killed was only 15 yards away, and I could have made that shot just fine with my short bow. Now if the distance was 30 yards, I probably wouldn't have taken the shot with the shorter bow. The longer bow would have made the shot at 30 in my hands though. Maybe you need to make your choice based on how far you plan on shooting? Your op leaves a lot of gray area, for people trying to help you out. You may even want to actually shoot a bunch of different bows before making a decision like this.....Lunger


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a 28" draw. I have shot 15", 17", and 19" risers. Limbs in shorts, longs, mediums. Bows from 58" to 64". To me a set of longs on a short riser feel soft. Shorts on a 19" riser feel better. It would be best if you had a chance to shoot different combinations. With your draw you are not likely to overdrawn limbs, even shorts.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

The 17" Satori doesn't have sight/quiver bushings. That would be a deal breaker for me, even I didn't need to use them --right now. There may be a chance I'd want them down the road.

With your 27" draw length, I'd think a 19" riser with either short (60" bow) or medium limbs (62" bow) would be a great choice for hunting.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> The 17" Satori doesn't have sight/quiver bushings. That would be a deal breaker for me, even I didn't need to use them --right now. There may be a chance I'd want them down the road.
> 
> With your 27" draw length, I'd think a 19" riser with either short (60" bow) or medium limbs (62" bow) would be a great choice for hunting.




I tend to agree with Jim. That said I have the 21" riser with long Max 4's lol.


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> The 17" Satori doesn't have sight/quiver bushings. That would be a deal breaker for me, even I didn't need to use them --right now. There may be a chance I'd want them down the road.
> 
> With your 27" draw length, I'd think a 19" riser with either short (60" bow) or medium limbs (62" bow) would be a great choice for hunting.


Jim that's what has me leaning toward a 19" riser too. I think that a 19" with medium limbs is what I will pick to go with.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

The 19" and mediums will give you less hard wall and speed but it is often preferred with conventional limbs.
Either way is the right answer is you like it


----------



## txtgrobinson (Aug 9, 2017)

Does a longer riser/limb slow the bow down?


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

It would by a little. Think of a set of 40 lb limbs bolted together with no riser, and your draw is 28 inches. Now picture a 25 inch riser with long limbs, and again your 28 inch draw. Now the limbs aren't being flexed as far, and the angle has changed. This was an extreme example, but it was meant to show the difference. Longer risers are generally more stable, and easier to shoot. I almost think a guy ought to put in some time, and get accurate with a longer bow before hunting with a shorter one. I see a real difference in my equipment, and have both bareshaft tuned just great. Lunger


----------

